# 1973 homelite super 1050 never had gas in it!! Just took it out of the cardboard box!!



## Chapmansh (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 30, 2020)

Outstanding find, how'd you come across it?
Can you take a picture of the ID tag?
100cc muscle saw.[emoji106]
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Training Wheels (Mar 30, 2020)

Good looking saw....have fun with it! 

Best,

~TW


----------



## Chapmansh (Mar 30, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> Outstanding find, how'd you come across it?
> Can you take a picture of the ID tag?
> 100cc muscle saw.[emoji106]
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes I sure will! My grandpa had it in the box in his house never used!!


----------



## Chapmansh (Mar 30, 2020)

Training Wheels said:


> Good looking saw....have fun with it!
> 
> Best,
> 
> ~TW


I’m going to put it on my mantle!!


----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 30, 2020)

OR....you can sell it to me![emoji1787][emoji1787]
I finally just found a really nice one.


----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 30, 2020)

If you get the ID tag I can get you exact date and other info. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapmansh (Mar 31, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> If you get the ID tag I can get you exact date and other info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 31, 2020)

That's a beaut! This belongs in the YOU SUCK thread.


----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok Chapmansh obviously you know the saw was made in Charlotte NC but as for the rest here you go per the serial number 
1= the #1 mfg line
0= 1980, sorry not 1973 [emoji3064]
150= May 29th not 30th 1980 was leap year.
0168= it was the 168 saw made that day.
So your saw was made May 29, 1980. 
It should have the Walbro SDC carb not the Tillotson HL.
The UT# 10139 is a Super 1050 Automatic and the 4 is an option specifically for that saw.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapmansh (Mar 31, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> Ok Chapmansh obviously you know the saw was made in Charlotte NC but as for the rest here you go per the serial number
> 1= the #1 mfg line
> 0= 1980, sorry not 1973 [emoji3064]
> 150= May 29th not 30th 1980 was leap year.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 31, 2020)

Any time, you have a really nice muscle saw.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper (Mar 31, 2020)

This is mine running so nice.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supercharged86 (Apr 3, 2020)

HOLY MOLY, that's a beauty!!!


----------



## Supercharged86 (Apr 3, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> Ok Chapmansh obviously you know the saw was made in Charlotte NC but as for the rest here you go per the serial number
> 1= the #1 mfg line
> 0= 1980, sorry not 1973 [emoji3064]
> 150= May 29th not 30th 1980 was leap year.
> ...



Nicely done there M-P.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 30, 2020)

Chapmansh said:


> View attachment 812605


That is fantastic a real family heirloom! I have 2 of them and they are really just an AWESOME saw to run and cut with.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 30, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> That is fantastic a real family heirloom! I have 2 of them and they are really just an AWESOME saw to run and cut with.


You left out L O U D


----------



## mexicanyella (May 30, 2020)

That is really cool. Are the chassis castings for the 1050 the same as the C-series, but with a more powerful engine stuffed in? The air box lid and front tank cover look similar to me.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 15, 2020)

mexicanyella said:


> That is really cool. Are the chassis castings for the 1050 the same as the C-series, but with a more powerful engine stuffed in? The air box lid and front tank cover look similar to me.


From what I've been told yes the body parts are interchangeable .


----------



## chainsawman123 (Sep 14, 2020)

Chapmansh said:


> Yes I sure will! My grandpa had it in the box in his house never used!!


is the saw for sale


----------



## olyman (Sep 15, 2020)

chainsawman123 said:


> is the saw for sale


want it given to uuuuuuu, as your sooooo deserving of it?????? zero...…...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 15, 2020)

Im pretty sure that it's a family heirloom.


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes, he said it was his grandfather's in an unopened box in the house.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Sep 15, 2020)

chainsawman123 said:


> is the saw for sale



c’mon Gunny, Get outta here!


----------

